# Gildenprojekt für Cataclysm!



## Alyssia88 (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich möchte euch ein Projekt vorstellen, welches sich auf das kommende AddOn bezieht. Nach einer Pause, die sich seit dem Kill von Yogg-Saron bis quasi heute gezogen hat, bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen wieder mit WoW anzufangen. Da Cataclysm nun Ende des Jahres oder Anfang nächsten Jahres kommen wird denke ich, ist dies ein geeigneter Zeitpunkt um ein solches Projekt in aller Ruhe auf die Beine zu stellen.

Bevor ich jetzt etwas näher auf das Projekt eingehe, möchte ich vorab ein paar Worte über mich verlieren damit jeder weiß wer hinter dem Ganzen steckt.
Mein Name ist Sebastian, ich bin 21 Jahre alt und schließe in 3 Wochen meine Ausbildung ab, anschließend werde ich dann BWL studieren. Ich habe WoW vor meiner Pause von Mai 2005 bis eben kurz nach Wotlk - Release gespielt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt musste ich mich dann etwas mehr auf meine Ausbildung konzentrieren, daher auch die längere Auszeit. Neben meiner Arbeit und WoW spiele ich Fußball, gehe gerne mit Freunden aus und mache auch gerne mal richtig einen drauf. Ich selbst würde mich als einen hilfsbereiten, sehr ehrgeizigen und lustigen Zeitgenossen beschreiben, egal ob im RL oder eben im Spiel.
Nun etwas zu meiner Erfahrung in WoW. Zu Classic habe ich MC,BWL,AQ 20/40 und Naxx (zum Teil) gesehen. In BC konnte ich dann 5/6 Bosse des Sonnenbrunnenplateaus vorm Todpatch besiegen, davor wurde natürlich ebenso alles gesehen. Zu Wotlk habe ich bereits weiter oben etwas geschrieben.
In meiner Laufbahn habe ich in 3 verschiedenen Gilden gespielt in denen ich auch verantwortungsvolle Aufgaben übernommen habe. Vom Klassenleiter über Raidleiter bis hin zu Gildenleitung war alles dabei. Durch meinen großen Ehrgeiz war ich auch stets in Gilden vertreten, die vielleicht etwas über dem Durchschnitt gespielt haben und so sehe ich auch meine Fähigkeiten.

Kommen wir zurück zum Projekt. Konkret suche ich Leute, die es mit einem Neustart absolut ernst meinen. Ich will keine Spieler dabei haben die sich jetzt einen Char hochziehen aber eigentlich noch immer nebenher mit ihrem Main raiden gehen. Wer hier mitmacht sollte sich bewusst sein, dass dieser Charakter dann sein neuer Main wird. Ich möchte erreichen das sich innerhalb der Gilde etwas entwickelt was einen gewissen Tiefgang besitzt. Es soll hier nicht um stumpfes Itemjagen gehen. Natürlich will ich raiden, auch erfolgreich raiden, doch die Basis dafür ist eine Art blindes Verständnis miteinander und ein vertrauensvolles Verhältnis untereinander. Wer sich nicht 100% für die Gilde einsetzen kann braucht mir gar nicht erst zu kommen. Ich möchte den Gildenkern möglichst klein halten und da muss man sich auf die Mitglieder verlassen können.

Ziel dieser Gilde wird es sein die Charaktere und Spieler auf das kommende AddOn vorzubereiten. Es wird nicht mehr auf den aktuellen Content geschaut. Je nach dem wann es losgeht und wann Cataclysm erscheint werden wir diesen natürlich trotzdem mitnehmen. Mit vorbereiten meine ich, seine eventuell neue Klasse bis dahin perfekt zu beherrschen, raidtaugliche Berufe hochskillen, Raids im aktuellen Content dazu zu nutzen, sich einzuspielen. All das soll dem Ziel dienen zum Start des AddOns eine homogene, funktionierende Gilde zu erschaffen, wo nicht die Items sondern der Spaß miteinander Herausforderungen zu bewältigen im Vordegrund stehen.

Diese Ziele kann ich aber nicht alleine meistern. Dazu brauche ich Euch! Ich suche jeden, der oben genanntes mit sich vereinbaren kann. Ganz gleich ob Neueinsteiger, Reroller oder Wiedereinsteiger. Für mich zählt der Wille, nicht das erreichte. Ich kann es nicht leiden wenn man Leute daran misst, wie hoch der Gearscore ist, wie lange sie schon spielen oder welche Bosse sie wann gelegt haben. Mit Ehrgeiz, Wille und dem nötigen Rückhalt einer Gilde kann man alles erreichen.

Es steht noch nicht fest welcher Server es werden wird oder welche Fraktion. All das kann man festlegen wenn ein gewisses Grundinteresse besteht. Ich werde jetzt einfach auf die Reaktionen warten und wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es sich lohnt für dieses Projekt etwas mehr Freizeit zu opfern weil genügend Leute mitmachen wollen werde ich die TS - Daten bekanntgeben. 

Ich hoffe der Text ist einigermaßen gut lesbar und freue mich auf Eure Antworten. Ich bitte alle, die nichts konstruktives beizutragen haben oder keinerlei Sympathien für dieses Projekt hegen, es einfach unkommentiert zu lassen, danke!

MfG


----------



## Areo265 (3. Juni 2010)

Hört sich echt gut an, würde das Projekt gerne unterstützen.
Stehe auch gerade vor einem kompletten Neuanfang.

Schreib mich mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (3. Juni 2010)

also das hört sich für mich definitiv interessant an.
Für mich würde so etwas auch in frage kommen da ich gerne mal nen neuen char hochziehe und den dann auch zu meinem main mache schon das ein oder andere mal vorgekommen xD
aber komplett server neu usw sprich alles erarbeiten und skillen etc. ist echt eine gute idee würde denke ich auch eine menge spas bereiten. Und so kann man auch neue leute ingame kennen lernen und mit denen zusammen spielen die gilde aufbauen sich aufeinander einspielen und erfolgreich raiden oder pvp spielen.

von mir ein klares daumen hoch^^


----------



## Alyssia88 (4. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für euer Interesse, damit man mich auch erreichen kann hinterlassen ich für weitere Fragen mal meine icq nummer: *562105773*


----------



## Avolus (4. Juni 2010)

Bin auch sehr angetan von dem Projekt, da realm- oder sogar realmpool-wechsel für mich kein Problem wären.
Ich spiele meine Chars meist zu meinem eigenen Nutzen hoch, aber sicher nicht zum Nachteil der Gruppe oder des Raids.

Ich würde das Projekt gerne unterstützen, aber wahrscheinlich werde ich nicht die stetige Disziplin haben mich hauptsächlich auf den kommenden Content vorzubereiten.
Ich spiele gerne neue Chars hoch und an WoW macht mir dies auch am meisten Spaß.

Die Idee finde ich aber gut, sich bereits vorzubereiten. Auf diesem Wege viel Erfolg für das Projekt und hoffentlich wird es was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## genne (5. Juni 2010)

Erstmal respekt, nach 5 Jahren mal mehr mal weniger Wow, ist dies der erste Beitrag im buffed-forum der mich wirklich motiviert hat zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Idee hört sich wirklich sehr gut an, habe selbst erst vor wenigen Tagen wieder mit wow begonnen, doch der Einstieg mit meinem alten Char fällt mir recht schwer (wenig gear/kaum erfolge).

Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn dein Projekt funktionieren würde, wäre eine tolle Gelegenheit mit netten Leuten wieder ins Spiel zu finden.

Wann planst du denn, ganz grob, das Projekt zu starten? 

Werde den Thread im Auge behalten, hoffe auf positive Neuigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-genne


----------



## Stonecloud (5. Juni 2010)

Du schreibst, du willst den Gildenkern klein halten? was meinst du denn damit? Sollen das dann die Offis sein, oder willst du eine kleine Gilde?

Dann noch etwas zur Serverwahl, mein Gedanke wäre dann ja einen relativ neuen Server zu nehmen, da man dort evtl auch noch neue Member findet, ganz zu schweigne davon dass die Hardware der Blizzard-Server dann wohl am neuesten ist und die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Server Problemen minimiert sein könnte ( man weiß ja nie)

Aber mach mal Meldung wie es sich weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Areo265 (6. Juni 2010)

Und? Wie siehts aus gibts was Neues?

MfG


----------



## muchmoe (6. Juni 2010)

würde mich auch interessieren )


----------



## Areo265 (17. Juni 2010)

hmm.. scheint ja nichts mehr zu kommen vom Thread Ersteller.
Würde die Idee und das Projekt trotzdem gerne aufgreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer Interesse hat einfach mal ne pn schreiben.


----------



## domi1234 (18. Juni 2010)

ich würde dieses projekt auch sehr gerne unterstützen weil ich auch nochmal neu anfangen möchte


----------



## Cragg92 (19. Juni 2010)

Das hört sich für mich alles super an und ist eigentlich genau das wonach ich schon lange suche. Ich würde das Projekt gerne unterstützen und wenn du es wirklich schaffst, es zustande zu bringen kannst du mir einfach schreiben und ich werde mich garantiert melden.


----------



## Euro - Tirion (20. Juni 2010)

Hört sich sehr interessant an und ich würde gerne mitmachen.
Hab jetzt so nen 3/4 Jahr Pause gehabt und wieder mal Lust zu spielen. Wenns also zustande kommt, schreib mir doch bitte ne PN, würde vllt auch noch ne Freundin mitnehmen.


----------



## Karaki (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hat sich was ergeben?

Wie viele seid ihr denn jetzt schon? Auf welchem Server? Fraktion? Gibts schon ne Gilde?

Ich hätte auch interesse mit zu machen.

Mfg 
Karaki


----------

